# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية >  السيرة الذاتية للشيخ وسيم يوسف

## وسام دبي

السيرة الذاتية للشيخ وسيم يوسف ((منقول عن موقع نور دبي))


أوقات البرامج 10 ونصف مسا -احد ثلاثا - خميس



من مواليد الأردن (( ابوه مواطن وامه اردنية حسب معلوماتي وهو اعزب))
عمل في إذاعة محليه يجيب فيها عن أسئلة المتصلين حول تفسير الأحلام، متخرج من جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية تخصص القراءات القرآنية العشرة عام 2004. تلقى علوم الشريعة على ثلة من علماء الشريعة الإسلامية كعلوم الفقه و التفسير و العقيدة, وكان الشيخ متعلق في علوم الحديث فدرس كتب الحديث و التخريج وتعلق بها مما جعل له حافز لحفظ الصحيحين, وتنقل الشيخ بين اهل العلم ليأخذ عنهم ومنهم العلم, وكان الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الالباني و الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز وكذلك الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمهم الله كان لهم تأثيرا مباشرا على الشيخ وسيم يوسف في طلب العلم والنيل من علومهم, وكان للشيخ وسيم يوسف دروس يومية في مساجد المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية لتفسير القرآن الكريم وما يتعلق بعلومه, وكذلك كانت له عدة محاضرات في شرح العقيدة الطحاوية و الواسطية, وله أكثر من محاضرة في مجال الوعظ و الإرشاد, وكان من اهم ميزات الشيخ وسيم يوسف أنه يرفض ما لادليل له, ويوصي دائما طلبة العلم بأن يأخذوا علومهم من النبع المحمدي ومن الصحابة ويتركوا الخوض في خلافات اهل العلم التي تفوضي إلى البغضاء بين طلبة العلم, ومن الجدير بالذكر أن الشيخ حافظ لكتاب الله و(أحاديث الصحيحين) و يحفض اغلب كتب السنن, و(ملحة الإعراب : في علوم اللغة العربية) و(متن الشاطبية في القراءات القرآنية العشرة) و (بلوغ المرام) و (عمدة الأحكام) وغيرها الكثير من المتون الشرعية التي تساعد طالب العلم على الأخذ بالعلوم الشرعية, وكان الشيخ مميز بين اقرآنه بسعة الحفظ والمطالعة وقد شهد له الكثير من اقرانه بهذا, وهذا من توفيق الله للشيخ وسيم يوسف.
اصدر الشيخ الكثير من البحوث الإسلامية ومنها (حكم قروض الجمعيات الخيرية على ضوء الكتاب و السنة) وكذلك (روائع من القران الكريم) وكذلك (100 عبرة من قصة يوسف عليه السلام) وكذلك له عدة محاضرات ومنها : (كيف تربى السلف) و (فقه الرؤى و الاحلام على الكتاب و السنة) و (الاتباع لا الابتداع) و (إنه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم) و ( 100 طريقة لتكسبين زوجك) و (100 طريقة لتكسب زوجتك) وكان من اكثر محاضرته شهره (وقفة بين يدي الله) حيث وصف يها أهوال يوم القيامة و الحشر و الجنة و النار, ومن أكثر بحوثه شهرة هو بحث بعنوان "تفسير الأحلام عند الإمام ابن حجر العسقلاني و الأئمة" وهو بحث جمع فيه كل ما قاله ابن حجر (رحمه الله) فيما يتعلق بالأحلام وما نقله عن الإمام المهلب والقيرواني وابن سيرين (رحمهم الله) عن تأويل الأحلام وكل من له باع في هذا العلم وما ثبت عنه من اهل العلم المتقدمين, وقام الشيخ بجمع جميع اقوالهم في مدونة واحدة, وقد قام بوضع ادلتهم من الكتاب و السنة.
والشيخ له سيرة في طلب العلم ونشره وكذلك نشر السنة بين الناس, نسأل الله أن يوفق الجميع لما يحبه ويرضاه, والتحق الشيخ وسيم يوسف مؤخراً إلى فريق نور دبي حيث سيقوم بتقديم برنامج رؤيا.

انتهــــــــــــــــــــــــى

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

لنقدر على العدل ..........لعبدالحليم الطيطي 
أحكام العقيقة 
تذكر قبل أن تعصي 
صلاة الكسوف ، أحكام ومسائل 
تغطية الوجه عند المفسرين 
تـذكـيـر 
العلامات التي تدل على الخشوع في الصلاة 
إذ أحبك الله رزقك التوبة 
شـر الطعـام 
ما المراد بالمؤمن القوي

----------


## o.xox

ماشاالله عليه 

لو احد عنده رقمه يا بنات يا ليت يطرشه لي

----------


## وسام دبي

ع الخاص

----------


## موانئ السحر

*وقت البرنامج تغير وصار من الساعة 9 الى 10*
*يوم الاحد + الثلاثاء + الخميس*

*وفي موقع نور دبي مب مكتوب ان امه اردنية وابوه مواطن ولا حتى حالته الاجتماعية*
*ماظني شيخ وبعده ماعرس لين الحين ..* 
*لازم يحصن نفسه من الفتن اللي يتصلون فيه كله حريم* 

وشكرا لصاحبة الموضوع  :Smile: 

http://www.noordubai.com/Presenters/...ListItemID=129

----------


## fantk_z3ab

ماشالله عليه تفسيره عجيبه .. 

فسرت عنده مره وان شالله يتحقق تفسيره يارب ..

----------


## M Lover

برنامجه اليديد في رمضان على نور دبي ( هذا هو الاسلام ) الساعه ٦ قبل الإفطار

----------


## عاشقة اليمن

الصراحه ماشاء الله على تفسيره هو واشرف العسال احس ماعليهم كلام 

على تفسيرهم للاحلام 

وكلامهم مو بس يفسرون الاحلام احسهم من ضمن التفسير فيه نصح وتحذير من كلامهم سبحان الله انا بعد اريد ارقمه والله يسر امرها ايلي بتطرشلي رقمه الخاص

----------


## عينآويه 7

الله يجازيج الخيييير

----------

